# 024 AV questions



## gizmos (Mar 15, 2012)

I was trying to find out some information on the 024 AV Wood Boss . I can't find a manual for HP and weight of the saw. Also was this model a Pro saw? If anyone has information that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 16, 2012)

024AV was a "pro" saw as far as I know.  It's basically the 026's little sister.

41.6 cc, 2.1 kW/2.9 hp, 4.7 kg


----------



## greg13 (Mar 16, 2012)

If I remember correctly the 024, 026 & 028 were all the same basic saw.


----------



## amateur cutter (Mar 16, 2012)

Try this


Stihl chain saw specifications
Rev. April 2011, LCS
Every attempt has been made to be as accurate as possible, but this is an unofficial list, use at your own risk 

*Model* *C.I.* *C.C.* *Bore mm* *Stroke mm* *B.H.P.* *Kw* *LBS.* *H* *L* *Idle* *Max RPM*
009 2.23 36.6 36 36 1.6 9.0 - 1 2,800 10,500
009 L 2.45 40.8 2.0 9.0 - - - 10,500
011 2.45 40.8 - 9.7 - - - -
015 1.95 32 - - - - - 12,500
017 1.84 30.1 37 28 1.6 - 1 3,200 -
018 1.94 31.8 38 28 1.9 - 1 2,800 -
019 T 2.14 35.2 40 28 1.8 - 1 2,800 -
020 T 2.14 35.2 40 28 2.2 - 1 2,800 14,000
020 1.96 32 - - - - - 12,500
020 Super 2.15 35.2 
021 2.14 35.2 40 28 2.0 - - 1 2,800 -
023 2.44 40.2 40 32 2.6 - - 1 2,800 12,500
025 2.76 45.4 42.5 32 3.0 - - 1 2,800 -
024 2.54 41.6 - - 1 1 2,800 13,000
026 2.96 48.7 44 32 3.2 1 1 2,800 14,000
028 2.9 47.0 - 11.7 - - - 12,500
030 2.7 45 
031 3.2 48 - - - - - 12,000
032 3.11 51 
034 3.4 56.0 - 11.6 - - - 13,500
034 Super 3.75 61.5 48 34 
036 3.75 61.5 48 34 4.5 1 1 2,800 13,500
038 various 3.7-4.4 61.0-72.2 - 14.8-16.7 - - - 12,000
041 3.72 61 - - - - 2,800 11,000
041 Super 4.4 72 
044 4.31 70.7 50 36 5.4 7/8 1 2,500 13,500
* the 044's piston and cylinder was improved in late 2000 model year and upped the power rating from approx. 5.1 hp to 5.4 (3.8 kw to 4.0 kw)
045 4.58 75 
046 4.67 76.5 52 36 6.1 1 1 2,500 13,500
050 5.42 89 
051 5.42 89 
056 4.94 81 - - - - - -
056 Super 5.3 87 
064 5.2 85.0 52 40 6.5 4.8 15.2 - - 2,400 12,000
066 5.59 91.6 54 40 6.8 5.0 - 1 1 2,500 13,000
066 M 5.59 91.6 54 40 7.2 5.4 - 1 1 2,500 13,000

075 6.77 111 
076 6.77 111 
084 7.44 122 60 43 8.2 12,000
090 6.47 137 66 40 8,000


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 17, 2012)

AC, I've seen that list beofre but it's much easier to read when the formatting is preserved.  A link perhaps?


----------



## DMZX (Mar 17, 2012)

gizmos said:


> I was trying to find out some information on the 024 AV Wood Boss . I can't find a manual for HP and weight of the saw. Also was this model a Pro saw? If anyone has information that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


 
Try this link:

http://www.search-document.com/pdf/1/1/manual-stihl-024-av.html


----------



## amateur cutter (Mar 17, 2012)

Let's see if this works.
http://www.getsaws.com/index.html


----------



## RNLA (Mar 17, 2012)

The 024 was my first real saw, good enough to cut many trees. I eventually had trouble with the ignition switch, and the saw over heating and not wanting to start when hot....


----------

